# After taking your BLD mask off, which one do you look at first? the Cube or the Timer



## ariasamie (May 28, 2010)

me, the cube!


----------



## Zane_C (May 28, 2010)

The cube! 

What's the point of looking at an awesome time, if the cube turns out to be unsolved?


----------



## Tim Major (May 28, 2010)

The cube. I haven't had enough successes to care about the time that much yet


----------



## Faz (May 28, 2010)

What I used to do was put the cube down, and cover it with my hands, look at the timer, and then uncover the cube.

Now I just look at the cube


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 28, 2010)

The cube, its so good feeling to see your cube solved blindfolded, even with a bad time


----------



## xXzaKerXx (May 28, 2010)

+1 to Zane.  Cube 1st.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> What I used to do was put the cube down, and cover it with my hands, look at the timer, and then uncover the cube.
> 
> Now I just look at the cube



Haha, same same 
At 4x4 BLD: Oh cool, sub-20, now it only needs to be a success ^^
Then look at the cube: "YEEEEEEEEEEES! Runs around  "


----------



## Faz (May 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> What's the point of looking at an awesome time, if the cube turns out to be unsolved?



Tell that to aronpm.


----------



## Tim Major (May 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > What's the point of looking at an awesome time, if the cube turns out to be unsolved?
> ...



Haha, so true. I hope you see this Aron.


----------



## Zane_C (May 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > What's the point of looking at an awesome time, if the cube turns out to be unsolved?
> ...



Lol, you're funny aren't you.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 28, 2010)

If in practice, pretty much both. The cube and time will be in front of my eyes after I finish  

If in comp, the cube first of course. But reminder to everyone: do not touch the cube until the judge inspects it


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 28, 2010)

Cube.
lolstralians dominated page 1


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 28, 2010)

I can DNF way faster than aronpm (what a new and funny joke ).


----------



## aronpm (May 28, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> If in practice, pretty much both. The cube and time will be in front of my eyes after I finish
> 
> If in comp, the cube first of course. But reminder to everyone: do not touch the cube until the judge inspects it



Cube first for me too. In competition, I always stand over the cube and look all around it to see if it is solved, so I can tell if it's solved without touching it.


----------



## aronpm (May 28, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH am writing post in other thread


----------



## x-colo-x (May 28, 2010)

the cube


----------



## Sakarie (May 28, 2010)

I look at the timer. I'd rather have a fast DNF than a slow success.

And it's way more exciting to see if it's a solved cube on a good time, than the other way around.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 28, 2010)

Definitely the cube.


----------



## cubedude7 (May 28, 2010)

The cube, better a succes and a crappy time than a DNF and a good time.


----------



## riffz (May 28, 2010)

The cube. Then I know how to react to a fast time:

Solved --> *fist pump Nakajima style*
DNF --> :fp


----------



## KJiptner (May 28, 2010)

After doing BLD for over 3 years now and probably thousands of opportunities to figure that out, I just realized I couldn't answer that question right away.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 28, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> I look at the timer. I'd rather have a fast DNF than a slow success.
> 
> And it's way more exciting to see if it's a solved cube on a good time, than the other way around.





cubedude7 said:


> The cube, better a succes and a crappy time than a DNF and a good time.



I like slow DNF's, but I'll always look at the cube first.


----------



## Sa967St (May 28, 2010)

I try to look at both at the same time


----------



## shelley (May 28, 2010)

Well when my glasses are off I can't see the timer without getting really close. So the cube.


----------



## Feryll (May 28, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> I like slow DNF's



What? You do? And why the possessive tense?


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 28, 2010)

It depends on how I think the solve went and how fast I did it.
Fast and I think it's solved: Cube then timer
Fast and I am sure I DNF'd: Cube then timer
Slow and I think it's solved: Timer then cube
Slow and I am sure I DNF'd: Timer then cube then facepalm.


----------



## nitrocan (May 29, 2010)

OH YEAH!!!!11, SUB1!!!!!.... Oh never mind...

The cube of course 


Edit:

SUB1!!!!! YEAH!!! (two adjacent edges misoriented) oh wait

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zava (May 29, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> After doing BLD for over 3 years now and probably thousands of opportunities to figure that out, I just realized I couldn't answer that question right away.



this.


----------



## Isbit (May 29, 2010)

The cube, especially when doing multi or bigcubes.
Unless I know that I dnf'ed of course, then I look at the timer first.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 29, 2010)

First I check the timer to be sure it is stopped, and stop it if needed. Then I look at the cube.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 2, 2010)

Certainly the cube.


----------

